

Show HN: Complete list of Google Reader alternatives - olegp
https://starthq.com/apps/?q=reader

======
jcurbo
After trying Fever, Tiny Tiny RSS (both self hosted), and Feedbin (very slow),
I've switched to Newsblur and I like it quite a bit. I formerly used Reeder on
iOS and my Mac with Google Reader to sync, but I'm using the Newsblur app now
and not missing Reeder at all. I like the web interface, it is fast and has
less bloat than Google Reader's interface did (a plus for me - I was a big fan
of Bloglines way back when and it was very streamlined) and supports
everything I want to do (read/organize by folder, save stories). I was
confused by the sharing in the app at first - I don't really care about a
'blurblog' and just wanted to share a story on Facebook - so I've switched to
just copy/pasting the URL instead of using built in functionality, but I could
be missing something. I'd also like to just have a two pane display in the web
version - tree view of feeds w/folders, and story content - like Google Reader
and Bloglines do, basically - the pane in the middle (the list of stories)
doesn't do anything for me and I haven't figured out if it's possible to shut
it off.

edit: turns out the story pane can be shut off, a recent addition. Thanks
Newsblur :)

------
jeena
I couldn't find TinyTinyRSS in it which is a open source alternative with a
JSON API.

[http://tt-rss.org/redmine/projects/tt-rss/wiki](http://tt-
rss.org/redmine/projects/tt-rss/wiki)

~~~
olegp
Looks good, but I decided not to list open source alternatives that you need
to self host, since most non technical users wouldn't be able to do that.

~~~
icebraining
There are people[1] offering TinyTinyRSS hosting, though they almost hide that
fact, which I find a little disagreeable.

[1] [http://yanobs.com/reader/](http://yanobs.com/reader/)

~~~
jeena
I have mentioned this last time but
[http://jabs.nu/feedthemonkey](http://jabs.nu/feedthemonkey) is my TTRSS
client written in Qt, doesn't do much though, only displaying unread articles
in a window you can read and mark as read.

------
srik
I am hooked on Reeder and am thus limited to whatever servies are supported,
thus narrowing my choices quite a bit.

FEEDBIN (2/month or 20/year)

\+ best of the bunch

\+ api on github

\+ moved to new servers, better speed ahead

\+ export available

\+ aesthetic & functional

\+ some app support on most platforms

\+ feels like designed for heavy RSS user consumption

\+ excellent reviews around the web

\- 3 day only trial

\- single developer and seemingly developed as a side project (not sure if +
or -)

\- unsubstantiated rumors about speed sync w reeder.app. (worried - where
there's smoke theres fire)

FEEDLY (free)

\+ integration w/ ifttt (can be amazing, for non-hosted experiments)

\+ bigger team behind, slightly reassuring

\+ aggresive about recruiting google reader users, made changes to
accommodate.

\- web client - more magazine-ish than reader-ish, even after their new update

\- NO EXPORT, even after the new update. Looks like this may be strategic.

\- mostly feedly's own apps only

FEED WRANGLER (paid 20/year)

\+ smart streams

\+ some decent app support

\+ api on github, twitter

\+ native phone apps

\- AWFUL looking web ui thats hard to get past

\- single developer (EDIT: tx for the reply)

4\. FEED_A_FEVER (30/forever)

\+ innovative

\+ well designed

\+ long time, so pretty cleaned up regards to bugs etc.

\+ excellent reviews

\+ trustworthy dev behind this

\+ native app

\+ good third party apps

\+ api

\+ self-hosted

\- dev claims he is overwhelmed w/ life and other game related projects atm
and will not be able to focus on this.

\- have to worry about hosting etc.

~~~
brockhand
I jumped over to Feedbin when Reeder announced support for it (I am another
Reeder die-hard). My experience has been somewhat mixed. I am excited about
the server change but I am a bit annoyed that there wasn't a notification
about it (I had to go to the blog/twitter to find out why I couldn't get feeds
to refresh).

The update to load starred articles from Google Reader excited me quite a bit.
It sounds like the business is sustainable and I'm hopeful for its future.

~~~
srik
After going over reederapps post and twitters etc. I have a feeling, the next
update Silvios is talking about might have it's own backend, but he did say it
wouldn't be ready for a few weeks, so I am sort of telling myself, that theres
a good chance that whatever I pick might only be for temporary purposes anyway
and Export OPML is supert important.

Feedbin might be my final pick.

------
amerigopagan
Just reviewed the list and found a new thing for me: Feedreader Online. Tried
it with my ipad and was surprised with quite a smooth performance, just a
basic interface though. No native mobile iOS app? Cannot find it on their site
but as a web app it works well for me so far.

------
cheeaun
If anyone is interested, I've posted my comparison notes for some of the feed
readers I've tried, here
[https://gist.github.com/cheeaun/5882100](https://gist.github.com/cheeaun/5882100)

------
bumi
nice, thanks for sharing. still looking for a good alternative ;)

------
revorad
I also crowdsourced a list - [http://getgini.com/google-reader-
alternatives](http://getgini.com/google-reader-alternatives)

~~~
joshbaptiste
I prefer this list as it summarizes all in one page

------
weavie
I love it. Google should ditch its services more often!

~~~
sp332
I wouldn't mind so much if it was just the reader app that was going away. But
Google kept a cache of every article in the Reader indefinitely. Right now,
the only existing copy of a lot of old blogs is stuck in that cache, and it's
going to be deleted. That bugs me.

You can help save this data actually:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5958119](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5958119)

------
davidjohnstone
Here's one more to add to the list:
[http://www.altfeedreader.com/](http://www.altfeedreader.com/)

I made it, but it provides a simpler and prettier interface to a NewsBlur
account (and it's open source:
[https://github.com/davidjohnstone/alt](https://github.com/davidjohnstone/alt)).

~~~
olegp
Nice! Added: [https://starthq.com/apps/alt](https://starthq.com/apps/alt)

------
gnosis
This list is far from complete, because it only mentions web apps.

There are plenty of RSS readers that aren't web-based.

My personal favorite of those is Newsbeuter.[1]

[1] -
[http://www.newsbeuter.org/index.html](http://www.newsbeuter.org/index.html)

~~~
olegp
Fair point, although Google Reader is a web app so I think its safe to assume
that a viable alternative to it should also be accessible via the browser on
any platform.

~~~
gnosis
People differ as to what's important to them in an RSS reader.

Not being spied upon is important to me, so I try to avoid any RSS readers
that are hosted on servers that don't belong to me.

I also _loathe_ browser-based applications, for their shitty interfaces, lack
of transparency (when they're hosted on some server I don't control), and poor
integration with the rest of the unix ecosystem.

So for _me_ , having an open-source, non-browser-based RSS reader trumph the
concerns you mention.

Other people may have different needs and concerns, which is why it's
important to list every alternative there is, and not just limit them to what
one person considers important.

------
mauriciogardini
Here is one more to be added: [http://bealector.com/](http://bealector.com/)

It was made by me and juliogreff, by the way. Still there are a lot of things
yet to be implemented and improved, but we are up to it.

------
wellecks
Here's another to add: [http://www.feedlier.com](http://www.feedlier.com) It's
a simple, clean way to aggregate feed stories.

I'd appreciate any feedback on the site as well, it is a work in progress!

------
mmahemoff
If you'll accept an app focused purely on podcasts (since a lot of people used
Reader for podcasts too): [http://player.fm](http://player.fm)

I submitted it to StartHQ.

~~~
olegp
StartHQ is primarily a business web app directory, so unfortunately we
couldn't include Player. Does look good though.

------
sp332
Help ArchiveTeam save old blogs that are still cached in Google Reader:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5958119](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5958119)

------
danielandrews
Good list, it appears Bulletin ([http://bulletin.io](http://bulletin.io)) is
not on the list. Would love to hear feedback regarding it.

~~~
olegp
It has now been added:
[https://starthq.com/apps/bulletin](https://starthq.com/apps/bulletin)

~~~
danielandrews
Thank you!

------
ajanuary
Nice to see Google Reader is an alternative to Google Reader :P

~~~
olegp
For the next few days only!

------
nakedrobot2
I am liking Digg reader the best. It is the only one to have properly imported
all my tags and starred items (which go back to 2008)

~~~
stevetursi
Nice - I just signed up for an invite. This will be great if the invitation
comes before Google shuts down reader - otherwise I doubt I'll be able to
import my old stuff.

With Newsblur, which has otherwise been OK, I was only able to import 20 or so
starred items.

~~~
conesus
To import all of your starred stories from Reader, go to Manage > Import.

~~~
stevetursi
As of two days ago I had yet to receive my invite. The invitation arrived over
the weekend and I was able to import without issues. Thanks.

------
bonaldi
How is the popularity being determined? I can't believe some of these oddities
are more popular than Feedly or Feedbin

~~~
martinml
FTA: "Based on number of tweets & likes of the app page on StartHQ and Alexa
reach"

~~~
olegp
Please do vote for the reader you're using by liking or tweeting its page -
would be great to see which of the alternatives is most popular on HN!

Btw, you can see the underlying Alex reach by clicking the question mark icon.

------
boundlessdreamz
Which of these support full screen? I tried digg reader and yoleoreader but
neither supports it.

------
gtt
Dear HN, what are selfhosted alternatives for google reader outside of tiny-
tiny-rss?

------
damncabbage
Also, [http://lector.io](http://lector.io)

~~~
olegp
Doesn't look like it's publicly available though.

------
chromaton
What's considered an alternative? Anything that can display RSS?

------
mseepgood
So where is Go Read? Wasn't it on the HN front page yesterday?

~~~
olegp
I guess the list wasn't all that complete after all ;) Thanks for helping fix
that, go read added: [https://starthq.com/apps/go-
read](https://starthq.com/apps/go-read)

------
Hates_
I've found Readkit + Newsblur on the desktop and the NewsBlur iOS apps have
filled the gap nicely.

